# W.A.S Walker Hill Dairy W.A. Simpson 530 - 7th ST. S.E.



## Jet Coaster Fan (Aug 20, 2011)

I just bought this one pint milk bottle that is a registered bottle.   It says "W.A.S Walker Hill Dairy W.A. Simpson 530 - 7th ST. S.E." on the front. I still need to get a picture of this bottle along with the other two cork bottles that I bought today at a fair.


----------



## David Fertig (Aug 21, 2011)

Washington, D.C. bottle.  I believe it's fairly common.

 From:  http://www.hmdb.org/marker.asp?marker=39275

_*By 1897 the prolific builder Charles Gessford and others had constructed the 22 tiny brick houses on Marks Court (now the parking lot) and also here along F Street Terrace.
 William A. Simpson (1864-1948) bought Markâ€™s properties around 1900 and expanded the stables from his Walker Hill Dairy, which delivered Frederick County, Maryland, milk to area doorsteps until 1929.*_


----------

